

Open Angel Forum San Francisco March 4th - jasonmcalacanis
http://openangelforum.com/2010/02/07/applications-open-for-oaf-sf-march-4th/
Very happy to report that Chris Sacca and Kevin Rose have opened the third chapter of Open Angel Forum. The San Francisco chapter will be hosting it's first even on March 4th.<p>We are accepting applications from startup companies actively raising funds, as well as applications from angel investors who have made at least four known investments in the past year.<p>all the best, and I hope the HackerNews community has many members apply!  Jason
======
aditya
People are raving about what Jason's doing with OAF. Kudos!

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
Trying to give a little back since the game has been so good to me.

I know how hard it is to raise money. I've done four or five major projects,
and it was a ton of work to get capital to fire them up.

Our goal is to make the OAF will be the best place to raise an angel round--
period. No fees, no bullshit.

Also, on a personal level, although the OAF is never going to make big money,
I do get first shot at seeing and investing in all these amazing companies.
I'm going to invest in two of the five companies at OAF LA and one of the OAF
Boulder companies I think.

If I can angel invest in the top company at every OAF eventually, that would
be 100+ startups a year.... I'd have to raise an fund to do it!

if you have any questions, ping me jason @ mahalo.com or @jason twitter

------
joshu
would have liked to have known about this.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
are you angel investing? if so, you're in!

